# Trailering options for goats



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 11, 2012)

How do you move your goats?

I have a 2 horse trailer but it has a bar divider instead of a solid divider.  I am paranoid about a goat hitting their head on it. 

Would you use this trailer?

What do you use to move your goats?


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 11, 2012)

I use a standard (Titan) 16' steel stock trailer. I prefer it over goat/sheep specific trailers as it is much easier for me to clean and do things inside of. I do have a remote camera system for it, but honestly watching goats lay down and nap when driving isn't very exciting


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 12, 2012)

I would use it-----although for now I just use dog crates in the back of my mini-van 

Like bjjohns said, the goats usually lay down and sleep during transport anyway.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would use it.  I typically haul mine in the back of the pickup.  I built a cage out of stock panels that has a tarp zipped tied on it.  Cost me about $100 to make and it is 4'x6'x4'tall.  If I was hauling a whole herd or going a very long way/bad weather, I would probably use my 4 horse gooseneck trailer.


----------



## zelloniszoo (Jul 17, 2012)

i have always used hubby's F150 with a cap on it.....now people look at ya funny when you stop at sheetz and they walk by and the goats holler but it weems to work really well......when we are done i just sweep and hose the back out


----------



## lilhill (Jul 18, 2012)

I also use large crates in my SUV.  My DH built me a nice goat trailer a few years ago, but I sold it and got the SUV because I can haul in a climate controlled vehicle, rain or shine, and with the trailer, I tended to want to buy more goats since I had the room to haul.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 18, 2012)

I have put sheep, goats, pigs etc in the back of my SUV sometimes in a crate, sometimes not and I have a 4x8 foot utility trailer that I built a "critter containment unit" which can be pulled on and off but seriously... have you felt how hard a goats head is... thats the least of your problem!


----------



## poorboys (Jul 18, 2012)

we have a small stock trailer, for a big move, but for one or two, the back of the s-10 with a shell on the top.


----------

